# What do you do for work



## PreludeX (Mar 13, 2009)

instead of talking about what i do at and for work, ill post pics. you dont have to do the same, im just bored!

get sat on






load bombs









sleep and listen to music





and of course carry a gun while deployed


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 13, 2009)

what is the glowing belt?


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 13, 2009)

reflective belts... odd, yes. we have to wear them during the hours of darkness on base so we are then visible... dumb during a deployment. i thought being deployed you wanted concealment


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 13, 2009)

judging from the last picture you posted, your jacket covers it. lol


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 13, 2009)

yes, during the day my shirt covers it. that and the body armor


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 13, 2009)

to answer your question, im an environmental scientist.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 13, 2009)

You all can thank me when you bump your cars into things at less than 3 mph with the result of no monetary damage because I make the bumpers.  I'm not the one who decreased the regulation from 5 mph to 3 mph though, so don't come hang me when you have damage at 5 mph.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 13, 2009)

I fix (mod, really) planes.


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 14, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I fix (mod, really) planes.


what kind of planes


----------



## ferny (Mar 14, 2009)

I belt around in Audi's, BMW's and Citroën Berlingo's all day (when they ask me to) and get paid sod all for it.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 14, 2009)

ArizonaSun said:


> Why don't you just mold the bumper in  plastic that is the same color as the car and spray a flexible clear coat over the whole thing
> ? Instead of painting it and having the paint crack & chip off?


Because I was using the word bumper in the general sense.  It is actually a bumper assembly which consists of a steel beam, molded expanded foam energy absorber, and molded sheet plastic facia cover.  I make the foam energy absorber.

It would probably have to do with $$$$$$!  GM and the rest are not likely to spend twice as much for parts from their suppliers that it would take to mold in colors, speaking now of the injection molded facia covers.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 14, 2009)

No fair!

I'm retired.


----------



## BlueEyes01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Torus34 said:


> No fair!
> 
> I'm retired.


 

No Fair You're retired! 

I'm in accounting.


----------



## Artograph (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, "Jeep-Man-Josh"!!  ...My hubby is an Avionic Tech!

Me....???  Well, lessee....I started out as a nurse (RPN), and then I did some reception work at a doctors office.....then I became a stay-at-home-mom (_*BEST job of all!!!!),*_ and now that my kiddies are in school I've started working as a supply Educational Assistant.  I hope to get more regular, but still part-time hours in the near future!!


----------



## abraxas (Mar 14, 2009)

Take pictures- Just wanted to say that first picture looks crazy.


----------



## leighthal (Mar 14, 2009)

Is there an aviation theme going on? 

I get paid for: grocery manager/merchandiser 

Things I work at but get no moolah just good perks: mom--aka slave, secretary to my fighter pilot husband (theme condition) and various volunteer chores.... ahem volunteer opportunities.


----------



## beansprouts3 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm a full time wife and soccer mom of 3 (Ages 8, 7, and 3) and a part time RN in a neonatal (newborn) intensive care unit. I'm hoping to someday combine my passions and volunteer my time with NILMDTS once my skills are honed in.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 14, 2009)

I put 5lbs of crap in a 3lb bag.




 


 

I do site plans for fluoroscopy equipment. The kind that zaps you with X-rays to see if anything is in your head or heart. I 've only shown the floor and electrical plans, but the drawing package also includes structural floor, structural ceiling, reflected ceiling, mechanical, safety service, conduit schedules, details and notes.​ 
Maybe some medical theme is being weaved in also. Thank goodness for sick people.... it keeps me in a job. ​


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 14, 2009)

beansprouts3 said:


> I'm a full time wife and soccer mom of 3 (Ages 8, 7, and 3) and a part time RN in a neonatal (newborn) intensive care unit. I'm hoping to someday combine my passions and volunteer my time with NILMDTS once my skills are honed in.




my twins spent 8 weeks in nicu. not a very fun time.  but they are pretty much all better now


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 14, 2009)

PreludeX said:


> what kind of planes



RC-135s (currently; worked on a bunch of others though)



Artograph said:


> Hey, "Jeep-Man-Josh"!!  ...My hubby is an Avionic Tech!


Cool.  I'm in Structures.



leighthal said:


> Is there an aviation theme going on?


Aviation is (usually) good money, plus it can actually be fun too.

Commercial aviation (airliners, cargo carriers, that kind of stuff) can get hit pretty hard by high fuel prices though.  Corporate aviation (rich people's toys, large corporations) isn't affected by it so much.  Government/Military is pretty much safe until Congress decides that we don't need that program anymore (I know a bunch of people at Lockheed who are panicing because they're afraid the F-35 is going to get cancelled).


----------



## dl4449 (Mar 14, 2009)

I sell those 3 mph bumpers
Parts Manager for an auto dealership
Troy


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 14, 2009)

At this point in the thread, my job seems a bit trivial!  Military, pilots, medical workers...


I'm an audio engineer.


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 14, 2009)

I write software that tests other software.


----------



## stsinner (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, PreludeX-thanks for your service.  BTW, at any point in that first picture was flatulence introduced into the situation?

I'm an electronics and mechanical engineer.

While in the Army I worked on the the Pioneer and Hunter UAV's (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) as both an electronics technician and mechanic..  As part of the mechanical portion I did structural repairs on the wings, body and wheel skirts..  They're made of all composite material, so we did many fiberglas and carbon fiber layups..  I also crew chiefed on these planse, directing the movement of them down the runway into position for take off..


----------



## usayit (Mar 14, 2009)

I sit in a chair and get fatter.....  at least that's how I feel sometimes...

Disaster Recovery Specialist and software engineer contractor.


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 14, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Hey, PreludeX-thanks for your service.  BTW, at any point in that first picture was flatulence introduced into the situation?



no, just pinned down by a 6'6" 270 lb guy for a few drawings i drew onto his reflective belt.. i would mention the drawings, but then this thread would be nsfw


----------



## samal (Mar 14, 2009)

i am a systems engineer  - I run about 2000 servers, so my company can sell more computer crap to all of you.  

I also own a a motorsports export company - specializing in used motorcycles, ATVs and parts and accessories for them.
I do business with Russia, which lets me work at night thanks for time difference.

nothing exciting about day job, but here is a business related activity:


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 14, 2009)

samal said:


> nothing exciting about day job, but *here* is a *business related activity*:




bahhaha.. so perfect!!!


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 14, 2009)

dl4449 said:


> I sell those 3 mph bumpers
> Parts Manager for an auto dealership
> Troy


Cool!  I'll tell ya, you sell those bumpers for a lot more money than we do.  I couldn't believe it when out of curiosity we called the Chevy dealership and asked what a replacement EA was.  We sold it to GM for about $12 and GM parts department sells the parts for replacement for about $169!


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 14, 2009)

Myself. I'm a consultant ... used to be a photo journalist (a lifetime ago).

Gary


----------



## Joves (Mar 15, 2009)

I operate a concretepump. Great job because I get to travel around N.Az. Since you posted a pic I might as well.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 15, 2009)

...


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

Heh, the stuff I write tests for is BSA type appliances. Storage area network, FC/SCSI protocol-layer type things, virtual tape devices, encryption, data verification technologies. All manners of fun, let me tell you.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 15, 2009)

samal said:


> i am a systems engineer  - I run about 2000 servers, so my company can sell more computer crap to all of you.
> 
> I also own a a motorsports export company - specializing in used motorcycles, ATVs and parts and accessories for them.
> I do business with Russia, which lets me work at night thanks for time difference.
> ...



I love your fishnets :blushing:


----------



## samal (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks, but I didn't wear them on that day - I am on the left - shorter one


----------



## xjrrrdx (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I am in the US Army. I do military intel (oxymoron I know). Stationed in Germany, trying to get a deployment soon :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoser (Mar 15, 2009)

Previous - worked on a galvanizing line in a steel manufacturing factory and a metal stamping factory - basically I was a factory grunt for several years.
Currently - Unemployed :meh:
Future - hoping to get into the medical laboratory assistant/technician field (awaiting government approval to pay for my schooling)


----------



## flea77 (Mar 15, 2009)

I.T., primarily a VAR, also manage all the IT for two school districts and a few medium ($$$ wise) corps, some database programming, website design/management/promotion.

Allan


----------



## Fraggo (Mar 16, 2009)

Combat Photographer in the Marine Corps, doing web and graphic design for my unit at a recruiting district...and what ever pet project the CO (commanding officer) can think of, i.e. hey put this guys face on this funny photo.


----------



## Atlas77 (Mar 16, 2009)

I go to school full time! 

I guess no one else is as young as me on this forum?


----------



## Corry (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm a student and I'm poor.  Yay.  

I also work part time in the financial aid office at school, part time as a children's advocate at a domestic violence shelter, and during breaks, part time at Target.


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 17, 2009)

My screen name kind of gives away what I do...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 17, 2009)

surfingfireman said:


> My screen name kind of gives away what I do...



Are you a professional surfer?


----------



## Corry (Mar 17, 2009)

surfingfireman said:


> My screen name kind of gives away what I do...



You really do need to post self portraits more often.


----------



## Emily-O (Mar 18, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> I go to school full time!
> 
> I guess no one else is as young as me on this forum?



Yeah, I go to uni - Reading in Berkshire.
I have a part time job to try and get by


----------



## Islair (Mar 18, 2009)

I work in an art gallery, framing and sales.  The money could be better elsewhere, but I am happy that I get to work in the art community.


----------



## Double H (Mar 18, 2009)

Fulltime technical-high-school teacher - visual communications.
Fulltime daddy and husband.
Part time Portrait/Wedding/Fine Art photographer.


----------



## Jon_Are (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm a man-nurse, pediatrics. 

And you don't want to see photos of some of the stuff I deal with.

Jon


----------



## Kegger (Mar 18, 2009)

I work in a gun shop, Outpost Armory. 

I get to play with guns all day, get payed for it, and come home and fondle my cameras, lol.


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 18, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Are you a professional surfer?



Oh my god, do I ever wish I was!


----------



## kcp (Mar 18, 2009)

I train people how to do analysis on stuff.  I also work in an audit type function.  Years ago, I taught high school.  

I'm multifaceted.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm an administrator for qualified retirement plans (401(k) and defined benefit). :meh:


----------



## Emily-O (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> I'm a man-nurse, pediatrics.
> 
> And you don't want to see photos of some of the stuff I deal with.
> 
> Jon



I am sure your job can be very rewarding though. I could imagine some real heart warming pictures :blushing:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 19, 2009)

Emily-O said:


> Yeah, I go to uni - Reading in Berkshire.



I feel sorry for you


----------



## Chiller (Mar 19, 2009)

I work with dead people....not with them, but with them.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 19, 2009)

Chiller said:


> I work with dead people....not with them, but with them.



I used to work with idiots....not with them, but with them. 

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## freeflydive (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in the US Marines, currently deployed to Iraq as a combat advisor to an Iraqi Army unit.  I try to document my team's "happy" moments on my mac web gallery (MobileMe Gallery) to share with their families back home.  

Cheers,
Majdi


----------



## beansprouts3 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> I'm a man-nurse, pediatrics.
> 
> And you don't want to see photos of some of the stuff I deal with.
> 
> Jon


 
I hear that!! We have a 13oz 24 weeker in the NICU now. Fun times!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 19, 2009)

abraxas said:


> I used to work with idiots....not with them, but with them.
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)


 
Woo hoo...welcome to the club brother.   They used to be idiots, now I try not to acknowledge them.


----------



## Emily-O (Mar 20, 2009)

lostprophet said:


> I feel sorry for you



You not a Reading fan I am guessing?


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't speak for Reading Berkshire, but if you are a Reading FC fan, then yes, I feel sorry for you too.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 20, 2009)

Emily-O said:


> You not a Reading fan I am guessing?



Reading, the pit of the south! Only good thing about it is the music festival and the one really good camera shop in town ;-)


----------



## Emily-O (Mar 23, 2009)

surfingfireman said:


> But if you are a Reading FC fan, then yes, I feel sorry for you too.


 
Hehe no I am not a fan, it isn't my area of expertise  Who do you support?


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 23, 2009)

The soon to be top of the league Liverpool FC!  It's just too bad there is an international break coming up, so they won't be playing a league game again for two weeks.  They are on fire and Manchester Utd is stinking right now.  Things could go back to "normal" after a two week break


----------



## Emily-O (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I wish you luck! It would be nice to see some difference in football - not the same teams winning every time!


----------



## scubabear6 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a heavy truck mechanic, and former Army mechanic. Working for a major bread company.


----------



## joeamy05 (Mar 26, 2009)

I work nights as an OB Technician at an extremely busy hospital. (We average over 8,000 deliveries per year) I assist physicians with c-sections and other surgical cases and I help the nurses with patient care during delivery and after. I wish I could bring my camera to work. I see a LOT of 'Kodak Moments'.


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 26, 2009)

Well until May 29th, I'll still be considered a product designer/engineer. After that, I'll be jobless.


----------



## Emily-O (Mar 27, 2009)

BoblyBill said:


> Well until May 29th, I'll still be considered a product designer/engineer. After that, I'll be jobless.


 
Ah no! We have had lots of redundancies in our company too.
Good luck with your job search!


----------



## SneakyMike (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a CO..


----------



## bitteraspects (Jul 23, 2009)

im a jeweler. 
just incase the "GWC" thing doesnt work out for me, i have a back up line,
bahahahahha.

j/k


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 23, 2009)

Some of you have REALLY good jobs
I myself stack shelfs  for £4.51 an hour.. but hey it is what paid for my camera and equipment... Slowly, but it paid for it.
But as of 24st August 2009 I will be in college too
I'd love to go in the army, Looks like fun (when i say that i dont mean fun asin fun like a game but fun asin the fact you can travel.)
But theres 2 problems...
1. I'd never pass the training thingie
2. I don't want to die yet...
3. I dont think i could kill someone
4. I cant even go one day without getting a shower so thats an Auto-Fu**ed


----------



## Bee Bee (Jul 27, 2009)

I was assistant manager in a high end restaurant until May when I was injured in an accident.  Now I am studying and hoping to make a career froom my photography.  I still need to get a lot of confidence back before I can do that though.  Prior to that I had worked in Youth Offending for a long long time - wish I hadn't left - seems that in the current economic climate it is safer to work in youth offending than in the hospitality trade when large companies don't give a flying you know what how their restaurants are staffed!


----------



## Sly (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a nurse in a Neurosurgery-OP.
Sometimes it's a very hard job!


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 28, 2009)

I am a poker Dealer and Assistant Pokerroom Manager!  So I am a Dealer!!!!

I have been doing it for almost 4 years and the casino is getting really boring.  

Before that I was a Over the Road Truck Driver.  I have been to all 48 states and driven over 1 million miles in my life.  Yes all this and I am only 30!


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 28, 2009)

Student, full-time. And sufficiently poor too (any money I get either goes into music, or photography; food is tertiary  ).

Then again, I am starting to make a modest sum doing photography. Hooray!


----------



## scanner (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a framer.


----------



## MBasile (Jul 28, 2009)

I am a student, used to work retail, but now I'm a valet (and looking for a second job).

I'm looking to go into advertising, but because of the economy and population transfering into a state school is getting to be pretty difficult, so I may scrap the advertising plan and go into UC Davis brewing program.


----------



## camz (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a Electronic Engineer for a medical device company that makes ultrasound machines.

Hopefully soon...a full time shooter...with cameras that is


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 28, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> Heh, the stuff I write tests for is BSA type appliances. Storage area network, FC/SCSI protocol-layer type things, virtual tape devices, encryption, data verification technologies. All manners of fun, let me tell you.



Update - I pretty much do the same thing, except now I'm working for a company that makes precision geolocational devices and the software that runs them.


----------



## bitteraspects (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Tweaker (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a Mechanic, Machinist and gear head!


----------



## farmerj (Jul 29, 2009)

Formerly a process engineer tech making components for a computer Hard Drive.

Retired from the Army National guard.  14 years as a Bradley mechanic, 4 as a MP.

Currently unemployed and going back to school for Land survey in Aug.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a Merkin door to door salesman


----------



## EKSiR (Aug 10, 2009)

i work for a car parts company


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm a painter. Art, not walls.

Previously a photographer and a lot of other things.


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm in the Military.
I run a departments maintenance program (3M), Training Department, and Physical Fitness program.
I also supervise the team that maintains our fairly large acoustic processing network.


----------



## boogschd (Aug 12, 2009)

vector artist for a t-shirt manufacturing company / college student


----------



## pilotgirl2007 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am an aviation analyst. I just graduated from college with a degree in Aerospace Engineering and got a job right away  : ) I consider myself lucky.... only less than a month out of college


----------



## Kw_Reis (Aug 15, 2009)

Corrections Officer and on my days off I run my auto care business. Modifications, Audio/Video, repair, maintenance and detailing....mostly detailing.


----------



## lisa_13 (Aug 15, 2009)

i'm a poor full-time student D:
but on weekends/my days off i shoot wedding receptions/bands/portraits!


----------

